# Who likes to get a tan, by any means, in the summer months?



## Ronni (May 9, 2019)

Back in 2009, for a couple of years sporadically, in the summer months,  I would go to the tanning bed and get a tan. I had misunderstood (without doing much of any research, I just thought it was "common knowledge) that there was no danger of skin cancer tanning that way.  Some people look good paler skinned.  My daughter is one of them.  She has that kind of peaches and cream complexion and skin tone (thanks to her father, at least he did SOMETHING good! lol) and her skin looks lovely against the colors that flatter her.  My skin however when it's untanned doesn't look terribly attractive and and the light tan I got from the tanning bed solved the problem.

I was sad when I got a resounding NO from my dermatologist.  But I was a good girl and stopped going because I care more about my health than I do having a bronzed bod!  

Ron's daughter's wedding is coming up, and I decided to go get a spray tan.  I never have before, though I've used self-tanners on my legs in the summer months ever since I stopped going to the tanning bed.  I just really didn't want to wear hose with my dress, plus it's a destination wedding at a gorgeous venue, so I'll also be sitting out by the pool, in the jacuzzi, going to the spa/sauna. I figured that depending on how the tan went, I might do this once a month or so in the summer in place of actual tanning.

There are booths where you self tan, but also you can choose to have a technician who will tan you with an airbrush. That's a bit more expensive, but not by much depending on how much of your body you get done.  I primarily just wanted my legs done.  For this first time I decided to go the airbrush route because I wanted something even.  

I am very pleased.  I have some nice color on my legs now. It will fade a bit before the wedding, so I had her apply it a bit darker to allow for that.  It doesn't look fake or weird.  It's a very natural looking color, about the same as I remember from when I used to go to the tanning bed.  

Who else tans, by whatever means?


----------



## Keesha (May 9, 2019)

The only tanning I get is from being outside; either walking, biking , gardening or swimming. I’ve never been into tanning beds or spray tans but I’m all for others doing what makes them feel good about themselves.


----------



## AnnieA (May 9, 2019)

I like a hint of color in the summer and can no longer tan naturally since I've aged.  Got a spray tan once and didn't like it initially ...way too dark, orange and stinky, and the technician didn't adequately remove extra products from areas that darken too much such as wrists, knuckles, elbows, knees, ankles, heels.   After it faded some and I scrubbed the heck out of the  trouble spots, it was okay but not worth the money. I prefer controlling the amount of product I use.  

Favorite products:

The Face Illuminating Self Tan Drops.   It's a serum and you mix a few drops into your face moisturizer each day.
Body Drench Quick Tan Spray -- pretty color and has a lighter smell than anything else I've tried. 

The key is exfoliating (esp the areas listed above that darken disproportionately), light moisturizing and using a high quality mitt to blend. 

Mitt:

https://www.amazon.com/Skinerals-Mi...y&sprefix=skinerals+padded+,beauty,298&sr=1-3


----------



## Ronni (May 9, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> I like a hint of color in the summer and can no longer tan naturally since I've aged.  Got a spray tan once and didn't like it initially ...way too dark, orange and stinky, and the technician didn't adequately remove extra products from areas that darken too much such as wrists, knuckles, elbows, knees, ankles, heels.   After it faded some and I scrubbed the heck out of the  trouble spots, it was okay but not worth the money. I prefer controlling the amount of product I use.



Thanks for the info Annie!!  I'll try both the products you mentioned.

The technician who did my spray tan gave me very specific instructions when I made the appointment, even though I pretty much knew the deal already.  Exfoliate like crazy, NO moisturizers on the areas to be tanned, shave first, wear loose clothing.

There were several products she applied too, before tanning, to take care of exactly the things you mention.  A barrier cream for those areas that tend to collect the product (she included in between toes and fingers as well as the areas you mentioned, plus it seems like there were a couple more) and also she applied some other spray before the tan application for a more even tan.  

My tan isn't a weird color, it looks completely natural (though I get the orange you're talking about, I've seen it, just thankfully not on me!!) there was a very slight smell after, and then it went away completely within a couple hours. 

If it's been a while since your spray tan, I'm thinking that the technology and knowledge has improved considerably.  





> Favorite products:
> 
> The Face Illuminating Self Tan Drops.   It's a serum and you mix a few drops into your face moisturizer each day.
> Body Drench Quick Tan Spray -- pretty color and has a lighter smell than anything else I've tried.
> ...



Thanks for the recommendations.  I'm going to try these!


----------



## RadishRose (May 9, 2019)

When I was younger I tanned a little from being outside or at the beach. I haven't for many years.


----------



## AnnieA (May 9, 2019)

Ronni said:


> If it's been a while since your spray tan, I'm thinking that the technology and knowledge has improved considerably.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You're welcome, and I may try another professional spray tan since the first and so far last was over 10 years ago.


----------



## JustBonee (May 9, 2019)

Keesha said:


> The only tanning I get is from being outside; either walking, biking , gardening or swimming. I’ve never been into tanning beds or spray tans but I’m all for others doing what makes them feel good about themselves.




Same here.  Not into tanning beds or any sprays on my skin. 
 I'm  the outdoor sun type,  and pretty much live with a year round tan, like those in Florida.

It doesn't take much time on a sunny day around Houston to get plenty.


----------



## Ronni (May 9, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Same here.  Not into tanning beds or any sprays on my skin.
> I'm  the outdoor sun type,  and pretty much live with a year round tan, like those in Florida.
> 
> It doesn't take much time on a sunny day around Houston to get plenty.



Don't you worry about melanoma?  I'm not criticizing, just curious.  My doctor and my dermatologist plus friends all pound the drum for SPF 50 lotions, wide brimmed hats, rash guard shirts etc., for protection.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 9, 2019)

After baking in the sun at the beach, park and yard in my younger days, I have the wrinkles now to show what damage it did.  I no longer sunbathe, but I do get out every days so I get some tanning on my arms and face.  I did buy a tube of bronzer at the natural grocers store to use on my face for some color, but I really haven't been using it, too heavy and greasy feeling for me.  Never used tanning beds or spray tans.


----------



## Gary O' (May 9, 2019)

I get dark from the sun

I’m outside sun up to sun down

The cabin is small
The outdoors is huge

My summer attire is cargo shorts and hiking boots

That’s it


----------



## JustBonee (May 9, 2019)

Ronni said:


> Don't you worry about melanoma?  I'm not criticizing, just curious.  My doctor and my dermatologist plus friends all pound the drum for SPF 50 lotions, wide brimmed hats, rash guard shirts etc., for protection.




Ronni, after 75 years, not really.   It's never been a problem.  My skin is more on the olive side anyway, being Italian.   I like wide brimmed hats though, for eye protection.  I wear sunglasses/ and visors or hats for that reason.


----------



## Keesha (May 9, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Ronni, after 75 years, not really.   It's never been a problem.  My skin is more on the olive side anyway, being Italian.   I like wide brimmed hats though, for eye protection.  I wear sunglasses/ and visors or hats for that reason.


Ditto except I’m not Italian . I tan easily and rarely ever burn.


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2019)

I wear  a high sun factor lotion whenever the sun is out, and when we get long periods of sun or when I go abroad, I tan very easily being fair skinned, even with the whole body slathered in Factor . I always ,_ always_ wear a wide brimmed hat  and sunglasses... 

I don't  lie on the beach , I think even when I lived right next to the beach I laid there for about an hour maybe  4 times in 5 years...under a parasol, but  I still tan. However I look better with a tan,  being so Celtic  fair skinned...
 Only trouble is I swim a lot when it gets hot   my hair gets bleached by the combination of sun and heat if I'm not careful, as you can see in this picture...


----------



## AnnieA (May 9, 2019)

For ankle pants, skirts and capris, the new Sally Hansen Airbrush Legs in the tube is wonderful.  So far, it hasn't stained my shoes or clothing. You have to make an effort to scrub it off in the bath.  

https://www.amazon.com/Sally-Hansen...=airbrush+legs&qid=1557413466&s=beauty&sr=1-3


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2019)

I've never heard of that airbrush legs in a tube Annie...interesting!!  I think if I put fake tan on and be all patchy....


----------



## JustBonee (May 9, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> For ankle pants, skirts and capris, the new Sally Hansen Airbrush Legs in the tube is wonderful.  So far, it hasn't stained my shoes or clothing. You have to make an effort to scrub it off in the bath.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Sally-Hansen...=airbrush+legs&qid=1557413466&s=beauty&sr=1-3




It does sound interesting .... if it covers veins then I would be sold.


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> It does sound interesting .... if it covers veins then I would be sold.




oooh that's a good point Bonnie...


----------



## C'est Moi (May 9, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Same here.  Not into tanning beds or any sprays on my skin.
> I'm  the outdoor sun type,  and pretty much live with a year round tan, like those in Florida.
> 
> It doesn't take much time on a sunny day around Houston to get plenty.



Ditto.   We have a pool in the back yard and I spend a lot of time outside.  I have olive skin and tan easily.   I am not afraid of sunshine, in sensible "doses," and I'm the only one of my circle of friends who doesn't need a Vitamin D supplement.


----------



## Ronni (May 9, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I wear  a high sun factor lotion whenever the sun is out, and when we get long periods of sun or when I go abroad, I tan very easily being fair skinned, even with the whole body slathered in Factor . I always ,_ always_ wear a wide brimmed hat  and sunglasses...
> 
> I don't  lie on the beach , I think even when I lived right next to the beach I laid there for about an hour maybe  4 times in 5 years...under a parasol, but  I still tan. However I look better with a tan,  being so Celtic  fair skinned...
> Only trouble is I swim a lot when it gets hot   my hair gets bleached by the combination of sun and heat if I'm not careful, as you can see in this picture...


You look great Holly!  You have the skin shade that I’m currently aspiring to via artificial means though I tan very much like you when my skin darkens naturally.


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2019)

Thanks Ronni..:love_heart:.I do tan even darker than that sometimes... not a great look  really... but it happens occasionally if I'm in Spain when it's over 100 deg..


----------



## AnnieA (May 9, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I've never heard of that airbrush legs in a tube Annie...interesting!!  I think if I put fake tan on and be all patchy....



You don't need it; you look great!   And all these products perform best on people who have a light base tan already.


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2019)

Oh I don't look like that all the time, that photo was taken 5 years ago... I only showed it to show how my hair bleaches in the sun and choline if I'm not careful..but thanks for the compliment..  and I only tan in the summer, .. all winter here in Northern Europe I'm white as a ghost..well not quite but  ya know...


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (May 9, 2019)

Holly dolly should be banned from the Seniorforum. She must have thought it was senior in high school!


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (May 9, 2019)

I am pretty much on the tennis courts every or every other day. We need sunlight. I wear a hat and use sunscreen on the courts but before 11am and after 5pm no hat.  I’m not one to sunbathe. I’ll sit by the pool in a chair and read my Kindle for a while then in the pool or under the umbrella.


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2019)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> Holly dolly should be banned from the Seniorforum. She must have thought it was senior in high school!



LOL that's very kind of you, I was around 58 when that pic was taken..


----------



## Ruthanne (May 10, 2019)

I have been thinking of getting some sun on my pasty legs; just sitting out with the dog on sunny days for awhile.  But when I was a teen I used to try and tan every summer and would get quite a good tan however once I got sun poisoning and was told by the doctor with my coloring I need not try to tan.  At that time I laid out in the sun for long periods every day.  Then I know of someone who died from using those tanning beds often--from Cancer.  

Still I may sit out in the sun a bit this summer to get a little color.


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2019)

Ruthanne , why risk it.?.. go out for 15 minutes a day to get enough Vit D, but if you want a tanned look and you've been told by your doc not to Tan..then just put on some fake tan


----------



## Ronni (May 10, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I have been thinking of getting some sun on my pasty legs; just sitting out with the dog on sunny days for awhile.  But when I was a teen I used to try and tan every summer and would get quite a good tan however once I got sun poisoning and was told by the doctor with my coloring I need not try to tan.  At that time I laid out in the sun for long periods every day.  Then I know of someone who died from using those tanning beds often--from Cancer.
> 
> Still I may sit out in the sun a bit this summer to get a little color.



That was the warning from my doctor...potential cancer with all that tanning. Ugh.  

Ruthanne have you considered any kind of self-tanning option.  I use a lotion type self tanner every summer, just to keep my legs from looking pasty white.  Easy to apply, and as I use lotion every morning when I get out of the shower anyway, no additional steps necessary to my routine.  There are plenty of choices out there, ones that give a very gradual natural color.  I use this one:


Jergens also makes a separate face tanner, but I don't bother with it.  My face gets enough sun just in the course of the day to give it a slight tan.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 11, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Ruthanne , why risk it.?.. go out for 15 minutes a day to get enough Vit D, but if you want a tanned look and you've been told by your doc not to Tan..then just put on some fake tan


I take the dog for about a 20 min. walk a day so there's my Vit. D; I will have to try that tan in a bottle on  my legs--they look hideous!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 11, 2019)

Ronni said:


> That was the warning from my doctor...potential cancer with all that tanning. Ugh.
> 
> Ruthanne have you considered any kind of self-tanning option.  I use a lotion type self tanner every summer, just to keep my legs from looking pasty white.  Easy to apply, and as I use lotion every morning when I get out of the shower anyway, no additional steps necessary to my routine.  There are plenty of choices out there, ones that give a very gradual natural color.  I use this one:
> View attachment 65366
> ...


Thanks for that idea.  I really need some color--am pale as a ghost.


----------

